# Wifi drops over time



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've had an issue for the past couple weeks, where my wifi connection drops overnight. Wifi is still on, and it appears to be still connected (The symbol is in the upper right), but the wifi symbol is grey, and if I try to connect to anything it fails. It comes back if I simply turn off wifi and turn it on. After doing that, the symbol turns blue again, and my connection returns.

I don't think the radios affect wifi, but I updated them to the latest ones from the 4.0.4 OTA anyway, and still have issues. I've tried multiple different kernels, and I'm running AOKP M5 right now. I don't know if it matters, but it's a VZW Nexus.

I don't know what else to do, because it works for some amount of time then drops. I've looked everywhere, and cannot seem to find a solution to this. Anyone have any ideas? I'm hoping it's not a hardware issue.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I had the same issue on my D-Link router. It would always lose connection on my phones. I changed to a netGear router and the issue stopped.. So my question is, What router do you have?


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

The router is an SMC. I never had this issue between my Droid 2 and that router, so I don't think it's anything with the router.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

You didn't enable power saver did you?

And also make sure you have Keep wifi on during sleep set to always within the wifi advanced settings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

havens1515 said:


> The router is an SMC. I never had this issue between my Droid 2 and that router, so I don't think it's anything with the router.


Probably not then. Was worth a shot because you are describing exactly what was happening to me.


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> You didn't enable power saver did you?
> 
> And also make sure you have Keep wifi on during sleep set to always within the wifi advanced settings.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No, power saver is not on, and keep wifi on during sleep is set to always.


----------



## huizingajm (Oct 31, 2011)

I have tried to get help with this in the past. My router is a Netgear and I drop Google sync(blue bars) overnight or anytime i do not use the phone for a period of time. I think the shortest I have experienced the drop is about 30 minutes. I have Always stay connected checked. Someone said it was the phone and I needed a new one. Well luck have it i dropped mine and Big Red replaced it and I still have the problem. Also I have a different hardware version I believe. I know my old was something 9 and my new one is something 10. I also went into my ROM settings, I use AOKP, and made sure that the sync options were untouched. One last thing I had a D-Link and Droid X and I never lost connection. My old roommate had a iPhone and his phone never drops WiFi connection over the night. I hope something can be figured out. Also people at first said it was a TiBu problem. Well I have not used TiBu in about 2 months and I still have the problem.


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

Could this happen from setting my wifi scan interval too high? I'm pretty sure that's only used to find wifi networks, so idk if it would have any affect on anything while I'm connected. It's set at 180 now, and I didn't think that was outrageous.


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

huizingajm said:


> Also people at first said it was a TiBu problem. Well I have not used TiBu in about 2 months and I still have the problem.


Yeah, it happened with mine before even using tibu or any other app to restore apps or data, so it's definitely not related to that in my case either.


----------



## huizingajm (Oct 31, 2011)

havens1515 said:


> Yeah, it happened with mine before even using tibu or any other app to restore apps or data, so it's definitely not related to that in my case either.


I have started to just turn off WiFi unless I know I need to download something major. Other than those few times I run 3G/4G and don't worry about WiFi. I would rather have a connection than not have one.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

havens1515 said:


> Could this happen from setting my wifi scan interval too high? I'm pretty sure that's only used to find wifi networks, so idk if it would have any affect on anything while I'm connected. It's set at 180 now, and I didn't think that was outrageous.


I have my wifi scan interval s set at 270 with no problems.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## ratson (Jan 5, 2012)

I was facing the same issue, actually in my case the culprit was the wifi low power state. you can disable it with special kernels like imoseyon's lean kernel


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

ratson said:


> I was facing the same issue, actually in my case the culprit was the wifi low power state. you can disable it with special kernels like imoseyon's lean kernel


Is this something that is disabled by default in Imoseyon's lean kernel, or do I have to disable it somewhere? I'm using lean kernel right now.


----------



## huizingajm (Oct 31, 2011)

ratson said:


> I was facing the same issue, actually in my case the culprit was the wifi low power state. you can disable it with special kernels like imoseyon's lean kernel


Do you know if Franco Kernel can do this. Also I run on the 5Ghz range, the GNex is the only device I have that can accept it. So I figured I would see if there was a difference between 2.4Ghz and 5Ghz


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Still having this issue as well doesnt matter which router my wifi just drops google connection every time it enters sleep


----------



## Empower3d (May 10, 2012)

I started having this problem as well. I was thinking this was caused by the ROM if flashed, but it doesn't look like this was the culprit. I was using the new OTA 4.0.4 radios (IMM76K). I flashed back to the leaked 4.0.4 radios and now my wifi stays connected when the phone sleeps. ( I checked the wifi state by logging into my router and monitoring the attached devices )


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

I changed to Franco kernel yesterday, and my wifi lasted through last night. Maybe it was something that the other kernels (lean and popcorn) were doing in my case.


----------



## tyea (Jan 17, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=25938927

Sprint GN, Tapatalk


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

tyea said:


> http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=25938927
> 
> Sprint GN, Tapatalk


Is that a suggestion to use that kernel? Or am I missing something?


----------



## tyea (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry. Its a topic and one solution to randomized MAC. The link I tried to include is in that thread. It goes to another xda topic that discusses MAC randomization. I think there are a couple of kernels that have this fix.

Sprint GN, Tapatalk


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I believe that LeanKernel 3.5.0 exp 5 and 6 (maybe just 5) are suppose to address this, if not a similar issue.


----------



## jbeez (Jun 24, 2011)

I had a lot of wifi issues at work on our Cisco APs and updating my GSM kernel to fugumod fixed it. Fugumod has updated bcm wireless drivers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

Happened again to me the last couple nights, so Franco kernel didn't fully fix it :-(


----------



## huizingajm (Oct 31, 2011)

havens1515 said:


> Happened again to me the last couple nights, so Franco kernel didn't fully fix it :-(


I was at my brothers house this weekend and never once dropped sync while while on wifi. So it is not a phone issue. It has to be a router issue. I am pretty sure he has a cisco router.


----------

